# depth of posts for small shed?



## ruissar (Jul 3, 2012)

i'm building a small shed, 12x16 i plan in putting 8 posts in concrete around the perimeter, my problem is i only have shovels and post hole diggers and i can only get down about 12-13 inches before i hit hard clay, is this deep enough, or do you have suggestions on getting more.depth in the clay? i'm working way to hard to get a quarter inch deeper


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

if this stuff was easy, there would be old women and children doing it.

maybe try a rock bar. Or eat your wheaties.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

We can reach 4' with the post hole digger. It's not exactly easy, but relatively quick. Bust it up with a bar, pull out the loosened clay, repeat.

I would advise against setting your posts in the concrete. Set them on the concrete with a post anchor or set them in gravel if you prefer to have them in the ground.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Your location information will help get a true answer.


----------



## ruissar (Jul 3, 2012)

i'm in Tulsa oklahoma, the local code officer advised we put it in concrete because of the high wind and tornados here, not that its tornado proof but lots of sheds go flying here in the spring time


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You definitely want to get deeper than your frost line, which I believe is 16-18". 

You think clay is tough, you ought to try some good shale. Around here, we have to go 3'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

rent an auger from a tool rental store


----------



## ruissar (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks guys, i manned up and dug them down to 18 inches, i'm pretty happy with it.


----------

